# Barred Owl



## Philnlucky (Apr 9, 2017)

In the pines a long way from the creek.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice capture. They are awesome birds.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 9, 2017)

Another very nice image!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Just a beautiful pic and raptor,,,, we've got em here,,,, was never lucky enough to spot one,,,,


----------



## Philnlucky (Apr 9, 2017)

GAJoe said:


> Another very nice image!


Thanks!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 10, 2017)

Another cool owl shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome capture!


----------

